# Hotspot Shield and Yahoo Messenger



## XsniperX (Jan 9, 2012)

Does Hotspot Shield work with every online application like Yahoo Messenger, MSN, Outlook etc? If yes, do I have to setup the proxy on Yahoo Messenger manually or running the Hotspot application will itself take care of it?


----------

